# AWTUtilities: Access restriction



## boehmi (16. Jul 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe heute das Beispiel aus diesem Thread ausprobiert:
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/84649-transparente-fenster.html#post529420

Auf meinem Rechner hier (Win7) funktioniert das auch super,
aber auf einem anderen Rechner (winXP bzw. ubuntu 9.10) erhalte ich im Eclipse immer die Fehlermeldung "Access restriction: The type AWTUtilities is not accessible due to restriction on required library [...]/rt.jar"

Weiß jemand woran das liegt?

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2010)

AWTUtilities ist nicht Teil der API und somit auch kein Teil von Java. Alles was in com.sun Packages liegt sind interne Klassen die nur in einer Sun VM vorhanden sind und die auch kommentarlos verändert, umbenannt oder gelöscht werden können.


----------



## boehmi (18. Jul 2010)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, ich will es ja auch nur zu Testzwecken/Eigengebrauch nutzen.
Dennoch verstehe ich nicht warum es auf dem einen Rechner problemlos klappt.
JRE Version ist bei beiden gleich.


----------

